# Anyone has experience with Lufthansa shipping live animal from Frankfurt?



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

I was told that in 2013 shipping a puppy was quoted at 895 euro for nonstop flight to Newark, but in my case it would be San Francisco, CA
Is the price changing much?
What did you have to do at the airport when you pick up a puppy?
Should I worry when I get to custom?
I just want to be prepared.
Thank you.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have shipped two puppies to SFO. I am at a dog event now so I can't respond in a detailed post but you can PM me for more info so I remember!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

gabyeddo said:


> I was told that in 2013 shipping a puppy was quoted at 895 euro for nonstop flight to Newark, but in my case it would be San Francisco, CA
> Is the price changing much?
> What did you have to do at the airport when you pick up a puppy?
> Should I worry when I get to custom?
> ...


My pup was shipped from Frankfort to Chicago on Lufthansa....then put on Delta to MSP.

The company which took care of all of the logistics and care along the way was called Gradlyn ( G.K. Airfreight Service ). I was impressed with how seamless they made it and the attention to detail which they demonstrated. All I did was show the appropriate paperwork, which was all completed by Gradlyn and away I went with my pup....absolutely no snags. 

The pup was looked after by their US affiliates once she got to Chicago and MSP....she arrived in style...

SuperG


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

SuperG, did you pay any extra at the airport?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Lufthansa yes, united no. Both came direct from Frankfurt to SAn Francisco but different days of the week (which is why the different airlines I think).


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

SuperG said:


> My pup was shipped from Frankfort to Chicago on Lufthansa....then put on Delta to MSP.
> 
> The company which took care of all of the logistics and care along the way was called Gradlyn ( G.K. Airfreight Service ). I was impressed with how seamless they made it and the attention to detail which they demonstrated. All I did was show the appropriate paperwork, which was all completed by Gradlyn and away I went with my pup....absolutely no snags.
> 
> ...


This was my experience too. Only Atlanta instead of Chicago. Everything went smoothly.  I had a broker deal with all the money transfers as well. I showed up with the paperwork in Seattle, and got my pup. Easy peasy.


----------



## QballK (Nov 2, 2014)

We did 4 Dogs with United, 250 Euros as extended baggage and one puppy with Petair. Petair was about the same as you were quoted for Lufthansa. 
3 Dogs to Washington, one to Syracuse and one to JFK.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

gabyeddo said:


> SuperG, did you pay any extra at the airport?


No, everything was paid in advance.....so there were no surprises.


SuperG


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

SuperG said:


> No, everything was paid in advance.....so there were no surprises.
> 
> 
> SuperG



Lufthansa called ahead of time and told me to bring $40 cash. So, it wasn't a surprise, but we still had to pay for handling. Didn't need a broker (either time). United didn't have this requirement. Also, it took maybe 10-15 min for the paperwork to get to United Cargo so I could go to Customs and clear shipping. It took at least an hour and a half for the paperwork on Lufthansa and then I had to go to customs.


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## QballK (Nov 2, 2014)

Petair was paid in advance - no additional cost

United was paid at the counter. 250 flat, no additional cost.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

I remember having to pay customs an extra $300 maybe that has changed. PetAir was fantastic though and called me when they loaded, when she landed and after customs released her. They even sent me her collar and leash fed-ex because they were afraid she would hurt herself in shipping or it would get lost if taped to crate


----------

